
Ask HN: Recommendations for startup lawyer in Boston, MA - sentientsearch
We are looking to incorporate a software&#x2F;technology company in MA. Any recommendations for lawyers (preferably in Boston, MA) you worked with in the past.
======
rgbiv
Sentient - Rex Baker here. Depending on where you are in terms of raising
money, it might make sense to go with a big firm on a deferred fee basis (I
highly recommend the folks at Cooley), or with a smaller shop like mine. If
you contact me through my site (rexbaker.com) I'll be happy to talk through
the lay of the land with you. MassChallenge is another great resource as
mentioned above. Good luck! -Rex

------
aadames
Check out Shoobx ([https://www.shoobx.com](https://www.shoobx.com)). They
provide this service (incorporating a company) as well as a host of other
services to help organize and set up a company's corporate structure.

------
LindsayN
Hi there! I work for a firm called New Leaf Legal in Cambridge. We do all our
work for a flat fee, which startups love. And we are one of the lowest cost
options. Plus we're fun. Check us out! or give us a call at 857-228-8172.
--Lindsay

------
tylercubell
I don't know of any personally but you might have luck reaching out to
MassChallenge or one of the startups in its program for a referral.

[http://masschallenge.org](http://masschallenge.org)

~~~
sentientsearch
Good suggestion. Will do that. Thanks.

------
itamarst
[http://www.rexbaker.com/](http://www.rexbaker.com/) \- Rex has helped me
negotiate agreements a couple of times and has been very helpful.

